# Dissertation study on retirees and volunteerism



## mkeaveny (Mar 30, 2015)

Dear Retiree,

I am a doctoral candidate in the Counseling and Counseling Psychology program at Arizona State University.  I am conducting a research project that is investigating the relationship between interests, motivations, and satisfaction among older volunteers.  The Institutional Review Board at ASU has approved this study (IRB# 00002101).

I am contacting you to see if you may be willing to participate on an online survey asking about your volunteer experience.  Participation in the study will be last approximately 10-20 minutes and require the completion of a self-administered online questionnaire.

No identifying information will be requested on any forms and anonymous responses will be stored on a secure server with access only by the co-investigators.  All participation will be voluntary and participants can refuse any questions or discontinue the questionnaire at any time. 

If you have any questions concerning the research study, please contact the research team at: Sharon.Kurpius@asu.edu or Maureen.Keaveny@asu.edu. 

To participate in the study, you can access the survey at the following link:

https://www.surveymonkey.com/s/50-Volunteering

Sincerely,

Maureen K. Keaveny, M. A.
Doctoral Candidate, Counseling and Counseling Psychology
Arizona State University


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 30, 2015)

I started the survey but didn't/couldn't  complete it, I don't volunteer at any facility or organization.  Sorry, I overlooked it was for volunteers only.


----------



## Sunny (Mar 30, 2015)

I completed the survey. It was pretty interesting. Some of the questions were not too clear, such as: How would you like to draw cartoons?  (I think that would be fun, but I have no talent in that direction. So, is it just asking about what you wish you could do, or what you are likely to volunteer for?)


----------



## mkeaveny (Mar 30, 2015)

it's exploring a variety of interests and how it fits with your volunteer activities.  Thank you for completing the survey.


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 30, 2015)

I will complete the survey.  Although I wasn't the volunteer, my DH was.  Two years in Uganda.


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 30, 2015)

I can't really complete the survey as I was not the volunteer.  Should I complete is as my husband?  He doesn't do surveys.  Also this is not current.


----------



## mkeaveny (Mar 30, 2015)

I'm not sure how to answer that other than your husband can complete the survey in whatever manner he wishes.  Hope that helps.


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 30, 2015)

mkeaveny said:


> I'm not sure how to answer that other than your husband can complete the survey in whatever manner he wishes.  Hope that helps.



I will answer for him as I know what he will say.  He won't bother with a survey.


----------



## Scott (Apr 13, 2015)

A little hard to pick just one origination for me because I do 3 main ones..   Hospice , Cancer society and Civic association. 
But it made me realize that to be completely honest I volunteer not just to help out but mainly to be out with other people.


----------



## Kathy G in MI (May 2, 2015)

Filled it out, didn't take long at all.


----------



## Ameriscot (May 3, 2015)

I didn't bother to finish it.  It didn't really apply to our situation as it was full time for 2 years in another country.


----------

